# best time for transplanting trees



## YUKON 659 (Mar 17, 2002)

Anybody out there have any thoughts on the best time of year to transplant hardwood trees (oak, maple, ash, hickory) in wetern n.y. The trees I will be transplanting will be 1"-2" in diameter. Thanks Yukon


----------



## Jay Banks (Mar 18, 2002)

Oaks you can do this spring as well as the others, except I've not seen much success with hickory that big.

You'll need to keep the trees watered this summer. Can you do that? And will they be mulched once there moved?


----------



## YUKON 659 (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Jay, the trees are going to be close enough to my house so they will get plenty of water and I will mulch them. How about cherry trees? ( I think they are sweet cherries not black) I've moved a couple of them and didn't have much luck. Maybe the wrong time of year?


----------



## Jay Banks (Mar 18, 2002)

You should do alright with the cherries. Your up near Lake Ontario right? Plenty of moisture there.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 22, 2002)

I would say spring too, maybe start with something smaller if possible though unless you dig good sized rootballs. 

Small world , I used to live in Hulberton with my Aunt+Uncle, my cousins still live there along with a bunch of other relatives in that area. I think Kendall was part of our FD along with Fancher? Love that area


----------

